# new too all of this.



## eln3 (Sep 24, 2010)

Okay so I was challenged by my councelor to tell a little about myself and get some feed back.
My husband and I have been married for about 2 1/2 years now and have 3 children. 5, 3, and 15 months. Obviously we started very young having children and didn't get married til later on. We have had several problems in the past and continue to have several problems. He has had several affairs and I continue to be a devoted and supportive wife. I love him very much and just can't understand why he does this. I want this to work, for us and our children as well. He has put me through alot but I for some reason can't leave. He is now delpoyed to afghanistan and has been for six months. He has six more months left and since he has been out we have just gotten even more distant from eachother. I know the logical and smart thing to do would be to just get out but something is keeping me...anyway, thats a little about me. thanks for listening..or reading


----------



## eln3 (Sep 24, 2010)

no one?!?!?!
Any advice..anything?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Don't know how to comfort you! Sounds like he is a serial cheater. And you have so many kids. Do you work? Are you dependent on him? Why do you want to live with a man like this? Can you find a better man? 
Sorry, really don't know what to say! 
There aren't many good men exist in this world anymore.


----------

